# Sweet Stinky Sticky Buds.. How do I cure for this?



## Motobomb62 (Feb 23, 2010)

So I have grown a few crops and so far have not had the results I am looking for. When the buds are on the plant they look and smell great. Increadibly sticky if you touch them and the scent wont leave your fingers. But after I cure I am left with sometimes somewhat brittle buds, or buds that are great in the sense they are moist out of the jar but dry up in minutes to smoke but there is no sticky fingers after breaking it up.
I typically flush for a week or more (in pureblend pro hydro) then cut the branches from the stalk, trim the fan leaves and most of the leaves from the buds then hang them to dry for about a week or so until jarring. My temps are 65 F RH is around 50%.
What do I do to get that perfect bud? 
Should I try curing with molassis?
Should I hang the entire plant roots and all for a few weeks before cutting?
Any advice would help.


----------



## jjf1978 (Feb 23, 2010)

Motobomb62 said:


> So I have grown a few crops and so far have not had the results I am looking for. When the buds are on the plant they look and smell great. Increadibly sticky if you touch them and the scent wont leave your fingers. But after I cure I am left with sometimes somewhat brittle buds, or buds that are great in the sense they are moist out of the jar but dry up in minutes to smoke but there is no sticky fingers after breaking it up.
> I typically flush for a week or more (in pureblend pro hydro) then cut the branches from the stalk, trim the fan leaves and most of the leaves from the buds then hang them to dry for about a week or so until jarring. My temps are 65 F RH is around 50%.
> What do I do to get that perfect bud?
> Should I try curing with molassis?
> ...


I am no "expert" but it sounds like maybe the buds dried out too fast or they are too dry by the time you start curing? The buds should have some moisture in the stem/center when putting them in jars. if you put the buds in completely bone dry you're not doing much as curing basically is a way of slowly / evenly drying the remaining moisture out of the bud. The faster the dry the harsher the smoke, slower dry is smoother smoke.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 23, 2010)

you dry untill stem cracks, but dont crack off compleatly... if it only bends not dry enough...if it breaks clean in half too dry. you then put the manicures dried buds loosely into mason jars. dont pack to tightly... let them chill in the jars, and once a day you burp them by opening a jar for a few minuetes. do this for about 12-14 days, or untill you no longer taste chloraphyll, then just leave them in jars for use. you no longer need to burp at this point


----------



## jjf1978 (Feb 23, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> you dry untill stem cracks, but dont crack off compleatly... if it only bends not dry enough...if it breaks clean in half too dry. you then put the manicures dried buds loosely into mason jars. dont pack to tightly... let them chill in the jars, and once a day you burp them by opening a jar for a few minuetes. do this for about 12-14 days, or untill you no longer taste chloraphyll, then just leave them in jars for use. you no longer need to burp at this point


HAHA Chit everytime I see your avatar I smoke a bowl


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 23, 2010)

jjf1978 said:


> HAHA Chit everytime I see your avatar I smoke a bowl


 
lol didnt know i had that effect on people bro.... smoke on


----------



## Straight up G (Feb 24, 2010)

I got a sore throat damb


----------



## Motobomb62 (Feb 24, 2010)

That might have been my problem. I usually waited until the stems snapped, as in.... snapped in half when I bent them. 
So jar them when I can bend the stems and i hear it crack but not break? that sounds like a good idea.
What about curing with molassis. I have read people believe in it. and others dont. Anyone used the method on two plants side by side to see if it makes a difference; or know any plant science that would support the idea of using molassis?
Also, should I hang the entire plant roots and all.... or just cut off the branches? does this make a difference?
As far as trimming and curing. should I let them dry with the leaves around the buds and chop the fan leaves or should i just clean them all up as I cut them down and hang them?


----------



## SlimDigital (Feb 24, 2010)

Man i swear people just repost what they read. Not sure if people even actually grow .....I am having this same issue. I just did a batch of WW and yeah when growing they were covered in resin and smelled so good. When i chopped i hung only for like 3 days and then jarred them. I was trying to keep the sticky. They have been curing now for maybe 2 weeks and they are not sticky. Although not dry but nothing sticky. I think i am going to get better jars and actually seal them the next batch. Anyway to make a long story short i need the sticky method and nothing seems to work. They still smell ok but they just loose the moistre. I think next time i will only dry for 2 days! I got some Kali Mist, Swiss Cheese and some WW ready to go to flower today. WW is ok but i am not growing it anymore, i had some Nirvana Bubblelischous(sp) and that was THE SHIT, matter of fact i am going to order 10 seeds and my next veg will be that and some cloned Kali Mist and Swiss Cheese.


----------



## HOZ (Feb 24, 2010)

hey Motobomb, good looking nugs for the first few runs! As chi says, I think you're drying them too long. i don't wait for the stems to fully snap, they still have a SMALL amount of play in them. For my stuff, this means drying for 5 days instead of 7. Once they go in the jars, the product will gain some moisture back for the first few days but by a week its good to go. 

Molasses is a great idea for a little more bulk and stickiness, we feed our guys once a week with 1TBSP/gal and then up that amount for the last week or two of flushing. 

Just remember that lots of people like this product different ways, so you'll have to do some testing yourself to find what works best for YOU.


----------



## HOZ (Feb 24, 2010)

SlimDigital said:


> Man i swear people just repost what they read. Not sure if people even actually grow .....I am having this same issue. I just did a batch of WW and yeah when growing they were covered in resin and smelled so good. When i chopped i hung only for like 3 days and then jarred them. I was trying to keep the sticky. They have been curing now for maybe 2 weeks and they are not sticky. Although not dry but nothing sticky. I think i am going to get better jars and actually seal them the next batch. Anyway to make a long story short i need the sticky method and nothing seems to work. They still smell ok but they just loose the moistre. I think next time i will only dry for 2 days! I got some Kali Mist, Swiss Cheese and some WW ready to go to flower today. WW is ok but i am not growing it anymore, i had some Nirvana Bubblelischous(sp) and that was THE SHIT, matter of fact i am going to order 10 seeds and my next veg will be that and some cloned Kali Mist and Swiss Cheese.


Your problem is not drying enough, two days it not CLOSE to enough. Hell, my popcorn stuff that goes early still needs more time than that. If it's too wet when it goes in the jar for curing it's not going to release excess moisture, stay mushy and no you wont see trichs as easily on it.


----------



## SlimDigital (Feb 24, 2010)

HOZ said:


> Your problem is not drying enough, two days it not CLOSE to enough. Hell, my popcorn stuff that goes early still needs more time than that. If it's too wet when it goes in the jar for curing it's not going to release excess moisture, stay mushy and no you wont see trichs as easily on it.


 
In about 11 weeks we will see. I am going to get sticky one of these grows!


----------



## Motobomb62 (Feb 26, 2010)

So when everyone says the that you have to wait until the buds swell to tell you know its done. well how much do they swell??? What would constitute a fully swollen bud. Can someone point out a picture of a finished swollen bud for me please.


----------



## ganjaluvr (Aug 24, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> you dry untill stem cracks, but dont crack off compleatly... if it only bends not dry enough...if it breaks clean in half too dry. you then put the manicures dried buds loosely into mason jars. dont pack to tightly... let them chill in the jars, and once a day you burp them by opening a jar for a few minuetes. do this for about 12-14 days, or untill you no longer taste chloraphyll, then just leave them in jars for use. you no longer need to burp at this point



That's funny. The best breakdown on curing.. came from a "guest". rofl.

He pretty much hit the bulls-eye. You don't want the stem to actually break.. that actually means the buds are TOO dry. What you want, (just like he said).. is the stem to bend (sometimes they'll crack, which is fine too).. this is when you want to start curing them. Why? Simple. Let me try and explain this to everyone as simply as I can.

Alright, when you first start curing.. the first two weeks or so.. your actually "sweating" the buds. Sweating, means that your leaving the jar closed.. long enough (12-14 hrs) each day.. to make the buds literally sweat. When this is happening.. the buds are sweating out all the remaining chlorophyll (hay smell chemical). Once the buds stop sweating (usually after a couple of weeks).. that is when the buds start to actually "cure".

Hope that makes sense. Does to me.. 

Basically, in a nutshell.. you don't want to immediately start curing the buds right after you chop them. You need to air dry them first for at least 5 to 7 days.. until the stem is kinda harder and harder to bend.. but doesnt snap in two... but bends and cracks. It's a fine balance.. and every growers drying environment is different.. and each one of us has to fine "tune" this process.. until each one of us gets it tuned in with the drying environment. Capeche? 

anyhow.. that's pretty much all there is too it. 

Lastly.. remember this: The longer you 'cure' the buds.. the better and more potent the buds will become.  It's a fact. 

peace.


----------



## i8urbabi (Aug 24, 2010)

ganjaluvr said:


> Once the buds stop sweating (usually after a couple of weeks).. that is when the buds start to actually "cure".


ill post it again, cuz i sometimes need to read things twice for it to sink in . well put man


----------



## SimplyBaked (Aug 24, 2010)

man thats a very nive harvest you got there


----------



## DawgMountain (Aug 24, 2010)

ganjaluvr said:


> That's funny. The best breakdown on curing.. came from a "guest". rofl.


He probably was a registered member back when he posted and since deleted his account. His posts remain but his title doesn't.


----------



## jmjsocal (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm a newbie grower and have had similar problems. Over drying and not getting the sticky, smell good scent I am looking for. My crops looked great, smelled awesome and looked like glazed donuts while growing. Once I manicured, hung dried and cured my plants they were brittle and dry. So I took things into my own hands and tried something against everyone's instructions with part of my harvest as an experiment.

This is what I did:

Chopped down the branches and manicured
Hung Dry for 3 days in a small dark room with a fan constantly blowing
Placed in a plastic gallon bag and put outside in sun to sweat (yes I broke the rule)
After an hour I would change bags due to major condensation
Repeat the last step 2 more times then let set out on paper towel for a day
I then placed the product in a jar for final curing of about a week or so

End result, I got icky, sticky buds that changed turned slightly brown and get you medicated nicely. (And yes, everyone says you lose potency but my product turned out super chronic).
The flavor is good and I am happy with the results. 

I am still trying the traditional method everyone else talks about but haven't had much luck! I know the risk of mold or fungus is there but changing out the bags hourly removes the moisture immediately. I do not have a mold issue.

I know I'm gonna catch alot of crap for this but it worked just fine for me! Sample with a small amount in a lunch baggie! 

In the picture, you can see 2 different color buds. The greener bud is dried the traditional way, The darker bud is dried my method above. Ultimately the darker bud is spongy while the greener stuff is more on the crunchy side!


----------



## Lostnz (Apr 26, 2016)

Bump. Dry the entire plant as whole hanging upside down and notice why the fan leaves flop over protecting the buds. This is to form a slow even cure and outside of buds not drying to fast hence protection from fan leaf. 2 week hanging cut manicure and cure for 3 months. Then U will be smoking sticky goodness


----------

